# Aww. Poor baby bird



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I found a poor baby bird yesterday morning, He had fallen out of a tree and he had fractured both of his wings. He then triend to climb up into a trre. I had grabed a large shower towel an dheld it out in case he was to fall out. He did. I caught him just in time. I new he was a baby because he still had the peice of the beak that they use to crack the egg. Any way he passed away this morning. I feel bad that I couldn't do anything. I was going to take him to the Palm Desert animal center but I couldn't get down there. Taylor.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear the baby didn't make it.
Thank you for helping him.

Reti


----------

